# Campagnolo to close sportswear division



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

http://italiancyclingjournal.blogspot.com/2012/08/campagnolo-pulls-out-of-sportwear.html


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

merckxman said:


> ITALIAN CYCLING JOURNAL: Campagnolo Pulls Out of Sportwear


Man, just as I started buying their clothing ..... too bad for this decision!


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

actually that's a good call, business wise. I doubt they sold all that well.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

I never liked their designs, maybe the quality was good but esthetically wasn't what I prefer.

I have seen their items on sale and liquidation everywhere, I guess I was not alone.


----------



## flatlander_48 (Nov 16, 2005)

Not happy about this as I have several jerseys, including a wool one, some socks and a polo shirt. Not a good day...


----------



## charlox5 (Jan 31, 2011)

i really like their jersey designs, but i've always been afraid of the fit being too "italian" (aka made for a 5'6" 120 lb guy with slim shoulders)


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

I have some items, but no jerseys or bibs. Their head band and winter hood is damn noisy for some weird fabrics reason.
Grab a one of these while you can, though:


----------



## flatlander_48 (Nov 16, 2005)

charlox5 said:


> i really like their jersey designs, but i've always been afraid of the fit being too "italian" (aka made for a 5'6" 120 lb guy with slim shoulders)


No, read the sizing information. I'm 5'-10", ~175lb...


----------



## charlox5 (Jan 31, 2011)

flatlander_48 said:


> No, read the sizing information. I'm 5'-10", ~175lb...


buyer comments at the places where i see campy jerseys on sale are always saying order 1-2 sizes larger than the size charts. i'm just not sure XXL or XXXL jerseys are really going to work for me.


----------



## flatlander_48 (Nov 16, 2005)

charlox5 said:


> buyer comments at the places where i see campy jerseys on sale are always saying order 1-2 sizes larger than the size charts. i'm just not sure XXL or XXXL jerseys are really going to work for me.


I went straight from the chart. The first jersey was purchased in 2005. The most recent 2 in 2011. They are all the same size: L. My chest measurement is between 38 and 39. The link below will take you to the Campagnolo spaortswear catalog for 2012. L is listed as 39.5 to 40.5

Strictly speaking, my size would be an M, but I wanted the fit to be just a touch loose. And, that's how it turned out; not baggy and not skin tight. They were purchased online, so I didn't try one first.

Functionally, they do a good job. The materials wick well and don't hold a lot of moisture. I also have one of their wool blend jerseys. All my other wool items are 100% Merino wool. The Campagnolo one is 50% wool and 50%acrylic fibers. While it may wear longer than the 100% wool ones and feels OK to the touch, it doesn't feel quite as nice to wear.

http://www.campagnolosportswear.com/system/downloads/asset/Campagnolo_ING-TED_2012.pdf

Page 7...


----------

